
Show HN: Papers-I-read - shagunsodhani
https://github.com/shagunsodhani/papers-I-read
======
brudgers
It's hard to figure out how someone would try out or play with the list of
notes about paper beyond submitting a pull request. That doesn't seem like the
sort of thing "Show HN" envisions, e.g. some code that automates creation of a
similar repository by other people.

Good luck.

